# Saddle / Carriage Stop



## Kiwi (Nov 4, 2016)

Hi perhaps someone has saddle / carriage stop for a Colchester Master round head that wouldn't mind posting the dimensions the original ones look quite simple but  just not available. Is it worth my while to make one ? I don't do too many production runs  how often do you guys use them or do I just stick with a DTI on a magnetic base as no DRO fitted


----------



## mikey (Nov 5, 2016)

Carriage stops are simple to make and well worth the time it takes to make one. If you plan to do any precision boring at all you should have one.


----------



## Groundhog (Nov 5, 2016)

I am in the process of making a stop that includes a dial indicator and screw adjustable stop for a Grizzly 4003 style lathe. I do not have any idea how much you would have to alter the plans (pictures of the ways where the stop attaches look similar), but would be glad to sent the drawings. I've drawn them up in Fusion 360.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 5, 2016)

Thanks for that guys That design is what i'm after may be a little change in dimensions


----------



## Uglydog (Nov 6, 2016)

There are several on eBay with close up pics.
One seller actually provides measurements.
Check for "colchester lathe stop".
Regardless, you likely want to measure your lathe bed before starting.
While I have a stop my Col is a 15inch square head.
Not at all sure if the ways are the same. 

Daryl
MN


----------



## Technical Ted (Nov 6, 2016)

Yes, they are very easy to make. Here are some pictures of the one I made for my South Bend lathe about 35 years ago. If I remember correctly, I made the threaded part of the shaft 1/2"-20 threads so each revolution would be 0.050". The hardest part was stamping the numbers on the dial without a jig to keep them straight! You need to key the shaft to keep it from rotating when you turn the knurled dial. I made the body out of a weldment.

Have fun!
Ted


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 6, 2016)

Yes Daryl have done so but didn't / couldn't use one with dimensions one of my concerns was the pressure it takes for the feed to release, whilst my lever is original  and adjustable  it seems the stop has to clamp down hard and one of them (googled) had two cap screws to hold it in place Also could not determine if the original one went over the whole bed or just part way like Teds, I think so ! Thanks


 Ted that is a masterpiece right down to a Zert I think that's what you guys call it, the oil way. Thanks Ted
Sorry I think the dimension picture is a bit big may be not


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 16, 2016)

Ok gotta get around to it I found a 1/2" UNC hole and a 3/16" hole where the carriage stop would ultimately strike the carriage it looks to me to be there  to bolt something onto with the 3/16 " hole to stop whatever rotating are these holes on other colchester's
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
        sorry 90 deg anticlockwise


----------

